# new setup



## Noobvapester (7/12/16)

New setup will probably arrive tomorrow. Smok osub 80w. 
Need some info on basic setup.

I assume:
Fully charge device 
Prep coil. How many drops? 
will probably only use the q2 coil that it comes with. 
How long till I know cotton has been saturated enough? 

any other tips and advice? 

I stopped smoking for about 3 years then my son was hospitalised in February started smoking cig again. Plan to quite again when I get this new setup. 

Any advise would be awesome
Thanks

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (7/12/16)

I have had one and just helped my cousin setup his one today. You don't really have to charge it. The tank will probably be very tight so you will have to use something to jam into the airflow and the fill port and open. Careful not to damage the tank.

For the coil just drop some juice on the top and sides. Close up and fill and leave it for about 10mins. Take a few fake pulls and start vaping at around 35 watts and increase gradually till you hit your sweet spot which should be around 50 to 55 watts. 

Enjoy bud and hope your son is well.

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gdigitel (7/12/16)

Always make sure you have juice in the tank. Dry hits drastically reduce the lifespan of pre-made coils as burnt cotton cannot be cleaned and tastes terrible.


----------



## gdigitel (7/12/16)

Also try to get a really nice, good quality first e-juice. If you are close to one of this forums supporting vendors that would be a good place to see what's out there and get a taste.
If you get a cheap, strange, scary juice - it could seriously shorten your vaping career.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Michaelsa (8/12/16)

@Noobvapester 

Mate you should be very proud of what you are doing. 
It is a big step and takes a lot of courage to quit smoking. 
An even bigger step to stay off of them for life. 

But I promise you, you will find any and all support you need here with us. 



I hope all is well on the familial side. 


With regards to your Osub, usually it would be best to charge the device fully after purchase, as to not harm the battery. 

When saturating the new coil, I usually saturate it till it leaks out a tiny bit, as to make sure it won't go dry on me, then fill the tank and let it sit for about 10 minutes. Then you are good to go. 



I wish you all the best bud.


Let us know how we can help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/12/16)

gdigitel said:


> Also try to get a really nice, good quality first e-juice. If you are close to one of this forums supporting vendors that would be a good place to see what's out there and get a taste.
> If you get a cheap, strange, scary juice - it could seriously shorten your vaping career.



Hi @Noobvapester 
Best of luck with your vaping
I agree with @gdigitel 's post above - getting a nice quality juice that you love makes a big difference

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anneries (8/12/16)

You have received all the information you need to prime the device and start vaping. Good luck with staying of the stinkies. It might be hard in the beginning, but I made to to day 52, so you can too. 



gdigitel said:


> Dry hits drastically reduce the lifespan of pre-made coils



Also reduce your vaping enthusiasm. I had a friend that quit vaping because he did not notice the juice levels and let it run dry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

